# Kaiserschmarren, a hearty treat from the Alps



## urmaniac13 (Aug 24, 2006)

This is a delicious eggy pancakes/pancaky omelette broken down in bite sizes very popular around the alpine region in the northern Italy also in Austria. You can also make a savoury version with the same base without sugar and other additions like cheese, chives, potatoes, speck, mushrooms etc. However I definetely recommend this sweet version for a first try!!

(please ignore the knodeln-bread dumpling in front of the cranberry comport for the time being... that is another delicacy, I will post a recipe for that separately soon!!)






*Kaiserschmarren*

Ingredients to feed 4 hungry people

100g(3,5oz) sultana/raisins
6tbsp of rum
8 eggs, separated
8tbsp sugar
vanilla essence
2 pinches of salt
100g (3,5oz) flour
200ml (7 oz) milk
125g (4+oz, or 1 stick?) butter
100g almond slivers
powdered sugar
your choice of fruit comport or jam 

Rince the sultanas(raisins) with cold water, drain well and soak in the rum.
Whip the eggwhite, gradually adding 4 tbsp of sugar, until firm.
Beat together the yolk, 4tbsp of sugar, salt and a drop or two of vanilla.
Add to the yolk mixture the flour, then milk, and the sultanas, mix well.
Finally, gently fold in the whipped eggwhite.

Melt half of the butter in a large skillet. (preferably cast iron)
When the skillet and the butter is well heated, pour in the mixture.
When the bottom side becomes golden brown, roughly cut up the mixture, using a spatula or large fork, to something like bite sizes or slightly bigger.
Add another half of butter and almonds, toss around and cook until they are nicely golden brown all round.
Generously coat with powdered sugar before serving, serve with your favourite fruit comport or jam, enjoy them while piping hot!!

(the version we tried was without sultanas and almonds, but they were still very delicious, but we will definetely try it with them, I am sure they are even better...)


----------



## kadesma (Aug 24, 2006)

_Licia,_
_this looks so good..And I have the perfect excuse to make it...Cade,Ethan,Carson...I can see them now, fighting off DH for their share ..The kids are gonna love this._

_kadesma _


----------



## urmaniac13 (Aug 24, 2006)

Yes CJ, this is definitely a kids friendly dish, I was even thinking of trying it with Guido!!  I hope you guys will enjoy it, it is soooo yummy!!


----------



## licia (Aug 24, 2006)

I'd love to try it once I work out the conversion on it.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Aug 24, 2006)

Oops, sorry Licia, I always take care to list two types of measurements, but if I missed something or anything is not clear for you let me know, I will be glad to explain!!


----------



## Satish Dayal (Apr 16, 2007)

Please use one measuring system only. I mean why specify sugar by the table spoons when everything else is in gms/ozs..
Thanks & regards
Satish Dayal


----------



## licia (Apr 16, 2007)

I had forgotten about this recipe. I still need to get a scale. It seems more and more recipes are done in ounces and I'm not good at converting.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Apr 16, 2007)

Licia, this recipe is quite forgiving, so the amount of ingredient can be pretty much adjustable, plus if you are used to making pancakes and omelette type egg dishes, you can sort of eyeball the consistency.
In this recipe 100g flour and 200ml milk are both pretty much 1 cup each + or -, and other ingredients like almonds and sultanas, you can just add how much or how little you would like.
Don't be shy and give it a try!!  You will be glad that you did!!


----------



## turtledove (Apr 16, 2007)

This is like what my in-laws make called Oliballen. Kind of a Dutch fritter.


----------

